# Needing advice



## callalillie13 (Sep 5, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've posted.

I have a few questions - what would you do? And any opinions? Or can you relate?

Sorry if I put this in the wrong area

first I've dealing with thyroid testing for several years, and I am told that everything is normal and there is nothing they can do for me. I do have a goiter and have had scans every few years too. I was diagnosed with chronic fatigue syndrome, and I guess just accepted my symptoms. Then I went through menopause and well&#8230; that's what they said my problems were related to. And they may very well may have been, but I also do think I am dealing with a thyroid problem that hasn't fully reared it's ugly head.

I had my antibodies tested and they were high 2014

Antithyroglobulin Ab

1.5 IU/mL

H

0.0-0.9

Test Name

Result

Flag

Reference

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab

399 IU/mL

H

0-34

Every year on my annual exam I get hopeful that something will show up and I will finally get treatment. And then I am let down. I am about to have my annual exam and looking over last years test results I am more hopeful this year. 3.37 is the highest it's ever been.

TSH range (.35-4.94)

3/2020 - 3.37

11/2019 - 2.42

11/2018 - 1.99

11/1017 - 1.01

11/2016 - 2.02

11/2015 - 1.8

Last year I had annual and because cholesterol was high so she retested that's why I have TSH in Nov and then March - but until last November and my cholesterol was good:

11/2019

CHOLESTEROL

238 High

mg/dL

<199

TRIGLYCERIDE

101

mg/dL

<149

.HDL

58

mg/dL

>50

LDL CALCULATION

160 High

mg/dL

<99

VLDL CALCULATION

20

mg/dL

<29

NON HDL CHOLESTEROL

180 High

mg/dL

<129

11/2018

CHOLESTEROL

177

mg/dL

0-200

TRIGLYCERIDE

158 High

mg/dL

0-150

.HDL

48

mg/dL

LDL CALCULATION

97

mg/dL

VLDL CALCULATION

32

mg/dL

NON HDL CHOLESTEROL

129

mg/dL

Last year in August/September was my last period, so I'm in menopause. That possibly explained SOME of my cholesterol but def not that big of a jump!

I feel like I should get some thyroid tests before my appointment, they'll only test TSH unless it's out of limits. WELL to be fair my last DR said if it was close to the limits should would most def think about medication, but not at 3.37 it would have had to be in the 4.?? area. Well she's gone now, not sure who I get now.

As cheap as possible, I will and can order thyroid tests from Walk In Lab, but I don't know which tests would be the best bang for my buck&#8230; I am on limited income but will pay. I was hoping under 100. Any advice on which I should order? Or would you just wait and see what happens with labs at the end of the month?

I feel like this is most def my thyroid, maybe it's just petering out slowly? My diet does NOT reflect those cholesterol results, and for that to happen the same year my TSH is rising higher than it's ever been?

Like I said they diagnosed me with chronic fatigue syndrome, and actually I read an article that says a high percent of chronic fatigue syndrome is in reality a I think T3 issue (maybe T4). Not really a thyroid issue because thyroid hormones won't help. But my foggy brain doesn't retain it and honestly I didn't really understand.

As far as symptoms, fatigue, foggy, itchy feet and hands, recently noticed a spot on my big toe that looks like onycholysis, sleep troubles, cold all the time&#8230; etc.

Again what would you do? If you were me, would you feel this is thyroid? When yours went bad, did you have normal results and went bad over a period of time? How about menopause, did things get worse or better after?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

First off - I would look for a new doctor.

Your TSH indicates you are going more hypo. Your raise in cholesterol may be from that. I experience higher cholesterol when my labs are a tad hypo.

Walk in Lab - For $60 they offer a Free T-4 and Free T-3. Not sure I would order more than that. Your symptoms are likely connected to your thyroid levels.


----------

